# Cairo VS Dubai



## marenostrum

Hi,

I was having this discussion with a friend of mine who is visiting me here for a few days.

He lives and works in Dubai and reckons that the expat life there is much better than here and that anyone that could choose between the two would be crazy to choose Cairo.

Leaving aside the current political issues here in Egypt I think that it is unfair to say that one place is better than the other as there are so many factors involved.

I have never been to Dubai but from what i have read it seems to me that as a place it is a little bit "plastic". There isn't much of a history or traditions there. I have also read that after the recession a lot of SUVS have been found abandoned at the airport lane:

The plus side I can see is that it is cleaner and the winters are very mild whilst here they can be a bit cold. I understand that traffic in Dubai can be hell.

Has anyone here lived in both cities?


----------



## canuck2010

Dubai by a mile. They have a high standard of living (relative to the region) and very low pollution levels, not to mention modern infrastructure. If cost of living is no object, can't see how Dubai doesn't beat out Cairo!


----------



## Chill

Agreed Dubai by 2 miles!! I'd be there in a flash!


----------



## Suzzanne

Dubai for the cleanliness, Cairo is very dirty!


----------



## Moe599

How can this even be a question on this forum? Where is the moderator? Does this person live on Mars!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Moe599 said:


> How can this even be a question on this forum? Where is the moderator? Does this person live on Mars!




The moderator is here.. I do not see what the problem is, a question was asked and people are choosing to answer


----------



## Moe599

Not a problem. Just having fun with! Didn't really expect a response like that. Lol


----------



## shishkabob

I lived in Cairo for 13 years and i've been in Dubai for 14 years. Very hard to compare the two as they are worlds apart - but Dubai would get my vote every time


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> The moderator is here.. I do not see what the problem is, a question was asked and people are choosing to answer


i think the previous post was a "tongue in cheek" comment ..........:caked:


----------



## mamasue

I'm another one for Dubai.....I lived and worked in both countries...., Egypt and UAE..
The UAE is much cleaner and more civilised.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Moe599 said:


> Not a problem. Just having fun with! Didn't really expect a response like that. Lol




Just as well I didnt infraction you then lol


----------



## Moe599

What does an infraction constitute?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Moe599 said:


> What does an infraction constitute?





A smacked hand


----------



## Moe599

Oh that's it. Everyone is so kind here in Egypt


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> A smacked hand


sounds nice to me :cheer2: eace: ound:


----------



## gerhardme1954

Well, i disagree completely, and not tongue in cheek. I love dirty, polluted and characterful Cairo. Have to go to Dubai/Abu Dhabi a lot, and Dubai is this plastic city in a glass bowl. Expensive, over-rated and boring. If you dont believe me listen to their English news on Dubai 1. "His excellency Sheikh so and so visited this ultra modern etc, etc today and said bla,blabla...Oh my goodness...Cairo is vibrant, alive and interesting. Dubai is a beautifully made mannequin, but do not expect this baby to kiss you back! Keep your US copied shopping malls and predicatable and safe fashion named restuarants. I LOVE Cairo.


----------



## saafend

gerhardme1954 said:


> Well, i disagree completely, and not tongue in cheek. I love dirty, polluted and characterful Cairo. Have to go to Dubai/Abu Dhabi a lot, and Dubai is this plastic city in a glass bowl. Expensive, over-rated and boring. If you dont believe me listen to their English news on Dubai 1. "His excellency Sheikh so and so visited this ultra modern etc, etc today and said bla,blabla...Oh my goodness...Cairo is vibrant, alive and interesting. Dubai is a beautifully made mannequin, but do not expect this baby to kiss you back! Keep your US copied shopping malls and predicatable and safe fashion named restuarants. I LOVE Cairo.



Couldnt agree more. Plastic, plastic, plastic vs polluted but REAL . 

Saaf

Hadaba beats both though


----------



## Black Rebel

Cairo, everytime. 

If I wanted fakeness and to feel I was living in a bubble I would go live in Sharm, or Blackpool.

Cairo has immense history, beautiful old architecture, and a feel to it that is quite unique to Africa and to the ME. Dubai feels sterile to me, and yes, plastic.


----------



## marenostrum

I see some folks agree with my position.
I guess to each their own but imho if one's interests are history, arts and sea / nature pursuits then I cannot see how Dubai can compare.

Of course Dubai may suit others. Horus would love it imho.....


----------



## saafend

Black Rebel said:


> Cairo, everytime.
> 
> If I wanted fakeness and to feel I was living in a bubble I would go live in Sharm, or Blackpool


Please please please, that is the first and hopefully last time my beutiful home of sharm el sheik will ever be compared to blackpool. Shame on you. Have you defenitly been to both or were you being sarky. Hadaba is not in a bubble:mad


----------



## Black Rebel

saafend said:


> Please please please, that is the first and hopefully last time my beutiful home of sharm el sheik will ever be compared to blackpool. Shame on you. Have you defenitly been to both or were you being sarky. Hadaba is not in a bubble:mad


I have been to both.


----------



## Lanason

That's a bit hard on Blackpool ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hurghadapat

saafend said:


> Please please please, that is the first and hopefully last time my beutiful home of sharm el sheik will ever be compared to blackpool. Shame on you. Have you defenitly been to both or were you being sarky. Hadaba is not in a bubble:mad


No matter what you say....Sharm is still Blackpool in the sun.


----------



## Lanason

hurghadapat said:


> No matter what you say....Sharm is still Blackpool in the sun.


and Hurgarda is Skegness


----------



## saafend

Black Rebel said:


> I have been to both.


I was not with you but can guess what you done in both if you compare the Two.

1 In Blackpool you spent a lot of time on the rides going round and round and you ended up Dizzy.

2 In Sharm you had a few drinks, sunbathed for a few hours and ended up dizzy.

Apart from that my mind does not expand enough to compare the two.


Saaf


----------



## saafend

Lanason said:


> and Hurgarda is Skegness


Im sorry i have not been to Hurgarda for a while, it was open when i went. Does that mean its now shut?

Saaf


----------



## iCaesar

marenostrum said:


> He lives and works in Dubai and reckons that the expat life there is much better than here and that anyone that could choose between the two would be crazy to choose Cairo.


He's Right.


----------



## saafend

iCaesar said:


> He's Right.


But thats coming from a suit not a plumber, if you are a fraud Dubai would be much easier for you to survive.

Saaf


----------



## CDN2012

I wouldn't even know where to begin to compare the two having lived in both. Yes, Dubai is very fake, has no soul or real culture, the lazy locals for some reason seem to be high on themselves but can't do anything for them selves(needs Filipinos and Indians to do everything), but in still prefer Dubai. The pollution in Cairo is too over bearing. I can't get past that.


----------

